# I HATE my camera....



## TinysMom (Jul 13, 2008)

First of all - I've taken over 4,000 pictures with my camera. It is a Nikon CoolPix 4800 and I paid what felt like mega-bucks for it in Feb/March of 2007 (I think it was $200 which felt like Megabucks). It does 8.3X zoom and has all these different settings...

I've screwed up the settings I don't know how many times - I finally figured out how to set it back to the original ones...I think.

But the thing is - on some of the options I have - I can't see through my screen without tapping on the button (as if to take a picture). I'm not talking about if its been sitting idle too long. It's like I'll take one picture - then the screen goes black until I tap on the button again (or two or three times) to get it to show me what I want to take a picture of. Then it might work great for 3 or 4 pictures - then it goes black again.

I'm not sure if it is worth it to try to fix the camera - or to buy a new one. (BTW - I'm asking Pet Bunny to look at this thread since he KNOWS cameras so well).

But I'm wanting to find out - if I were to buy a new camera....what would y'all recommend?

I can tell you right now I'd prefer to NOT have the Kodak EasyShare. My first one was an Easyshare and I loved it - but it went through batteries (even rechargable ones) like I couldn't believe.

My price range (if I wait till my birthday) might be around $250. I know I can't buy anything super nice for that....but I'd like to find something that works for me.

It doesn't help that I now merchandise Sony cameras and camcorders on a biweekly basis and looking at all those make me want a new camera too.

I guess my questions come down to...


With the problems I've described - can the camera be fixed? I've had it almost 18 months so I don't think its under warranty and I'm not sure I have the warranty paperwork handy.
Would I be better off buying another camera - and if so - what?
Finally - what is the average lifespan of a camera - as far as pictures go? At 4,000 pictures (and videos) - is my camera dying a young death? I suspect so.
By the way - I just fought w/ the camera for half an hour to get the computer to upload pictures off it. Then I realized...the cord was chewed on....or something happened to it. I'll have Art try to fix it (he works in electronics) - but I may just have to get a new cord..


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 14, 2008)

I see your pictures are very nice with the Nikon E4800.







The settings are 1/60 of a second, F2.9,normal Flash, Normal Exposure program, auto white balance, auto sharpening, AF-S focus, and Auto ISO. If you shoot all your pictures with mainly Auto, you shouldn't have any problems in getting a good picture.

The first thing that comesto mind, when you described what is happening, is your battery is low and needs recharging. How many pictures can you take on a full set of batteries? Taking lots of pictures with the flash can drain the batteries quickly. If you use flash, make sure you don't use the red-eye reduction, you don't need it and it just wastes the batteries. And every time you take a picture, give the camera time to recharge the flash before you take another picture. Another battery idea, is try not to use the LCD screen as much. Shooting video with the camera uses up the battery too.
So the simplest way to renew your camera, is getting a second battery, if you think the problem is the battery.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 14, 2008)

Hmmm...I can't help you out too much because I know virtually nothing about cameras, but I have heard the digital SLR cameras are really nice. Unfortunately, those are in the $500 price range from what I've seen. 

I have a Sony Cybershot, and I don't like it. It was around $280. I've had it since 2006 and it has worked perfectly for 8000+ pictures / videos, but I hate this camera. I think it's because it's one of those compact cameras, so there's virtually no zoom and the red eye is horrendous. What amazes (and frustrates) me about the Sony Cybershot is that it takes better video than still pictures...but it's a digital camera meant for stills! And believe me, I've spent a lot of time playing with settings to get the "perfect shot," but the 3 second focus timer when I turn flash off kills me. At least half of the photos I've taken come out unusable because of blur.

So, the only advice I can give is to stay away from compact digital cameras. Maybe the other models of Sony are good, but the Sony Cybershot DSC W50 is pretty awful for photos.

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread though, cause I've been looking into finding a better digital camera too!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 14, 2008)

I haven't really been thinking about if the battery is charged or not when this happens - I will have to check. 

I finally figured out how to get it back to factory settings this last week or the week before (I think). I don't think I'd had it set back before then.

I will say that yesterday I took 99 photos and videos of the babies....so I'm sure the battery must be somewhat down.

Is it possible for one of these batteries to just get to be "too old" and need to be replaced?

I have to say - now that I've set the camera back to the original settings - I am much happier with the photos. I don't know how to turn off the red eye reduction and I'm scared to try to change ANY setting at all....

I'll charge up the battery tonight and see if I have issues tomorrow with taking pictures, etc 

Hopefully this will be as easy as just getting another battery....and maybe I can even learn to use this camera. I've always felt like the camera was smarter than I was/am. 

BTW - can you tell all those things from that photo (the speed, etc) - or is that 'cause you know the factory settings??


----------



## missyscove (Jul 14, 2008)

I have a casio exilim ex-v8 that I love an my mom just got the same one. 
My first camera that I bought myself was also a casio exilim. I loved the fact that the battery lasts forever. 
I dropped the first one several times and though it still worked, I eventually decided I wanted a new one. This one has 8.1 mega pixels, but what I really like about it is that it has 7x optical zoom. When shopping for a camera, keep in mind that "digital zoom" is really just the camera cropping the image.
I find that this one takes nice pictures and videos too. 
I've also dropped this one and it's held up really well.
The brand is somewhat less popular, but I've been really happy with both of them.
I think I paid $299 and my mom just paid $270 for it at Fry's, though I believe it is cheaper some places online.

http://www.steves-digicams.com/2007_reviews/casio_ex-v8.html


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 14, 2008)

The rechargable batteries do get tired after a while and don't hold their charge as well. My old camera had rechargable batteries and I had to buy new ones after a few years.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh, and my current camera is a Canon S5 IS. I absolutely love it, but if you don't want to mess with the settings, then this probably isn't the camera for you. It has LOTS of different settings. It takes great pictures though. I think it was around $350.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 14, 2008)

Hopefully, your problem might be sorted by getting a new battery, but if you were to go for a new camera, I can't reccommend Canon highly enough! I almost got the camera that Slavetoabunny has, and I really like it, although I agree maybe too many settings for you, if you want something simple to use. I have a Canon DSLR, the EOS 400D (which is actually a lot easier to use than you'd think) but I also have a Canon Powershot A640 compact, which is really, really easy to use. It has manual modes, so you can change the settings about if you wanted to, but you can also just use the automatic modes. It's 10 megapixels, and the screen at the back folds out and rotates fully, so you can take self-pictures of you and a bunny if you wanted, or pictures round a corner or something lol! I'm not sure if it's still available, but there's other models that are very similar around. It's not tiny like some of the cameras about, but it's small enough to carry in a handbag, and the batteries last FOREVER 

A really good website to look on is www.dpreview.com It has reviews and info on pretty much every camera around, and sample pictures of most of them, so you can see the kind of image that you're likely to get... 

Hope that helps!


----------



## pinksalamander (Jul 14, 2008)

I had a similar problem with my first digital camera. It was a pretty nice camera (for the time!) but it just used to go blank after every photo. In the end I just changed it over as it was pretty old anyway.

I love Olympus. I would never go for a Fuji, my friend prided herself on caring for her Fuji digi cam like it was a child, she kept it in a padded case and never ever dropped it. One day it broke, she sent it to Fuji, they said 'You've dropped it'. They wanted Â£100 to fix it... it cost Â£120.

Fran  :hearts :brownbunny


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 14, 2008)

One of the reasons I got the Canon S5 is that I can buy an adapter ring and use my hubby's fancy lenses with it. He has a 1000mm lens that is to die for. Haven't used them yet, but it gives me the option.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 17, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> He has a 1000mm lens that is to die for.


:shock2:

Do they make a lens that big? Do you look at distant planets? 






This is a Sigma 200-500.


----------



## NZminilops (Jul 17, 2008)

My camera has always had the screen go black, it happens when the flash is charging to take the next picture. Not sure if that's what you guys are meaning?


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a Nikon Coolpix S51. I LOVE it. It is really great. The screen is large and it is very easy to use. It is 8.1 mega pixels.

Some day, when I stop spending all my money on the things for the pets (yeah, right!)...I will buy a "fancy shmancy" camera....will Stan's help...please? Haha .


I actually love the picture quality of Mouse_chalk's camera...the pictures always look so crystal clear and lovely.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 17, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > He has a 1000mm lens that is to die for.
> ...


It's actually the 800mm lens with an extender:

http://www.usa.canon.com/consumer/controller?act=ModelInfoAct&fcategoryid=154&modelid=16358

When the lens if fully extended it's almost as long as my arm. You really can't use it without a tripod. My husband has taken some amazing pictures with it.


----------



## cheryl (Jul 17, 2008)

Whoa!!....now that's what you call a mega lens :shock:....he could probably get a close up pictureof the moon with that thinglol......but wow that is big!











Is he going to take a picture or is he going to fire a cannon ball lol


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 17, 2008)

*slavetoabunny wrote: *


> *Pet_Bunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> ...


Woah, that lens is 10lbs!!! That's like having one big bunny sat on the end of your camera lol! 

And thanks Amy! I'm only just learning to use my camera, so my pictures are improving... slowly!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 17, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> 
> 
> > It's actually the 800mm lens with an extender:
> ...


And it only costs $13,000 

*Peg*, are you still having problems with your camera?


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jul 17, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *slavetoabunny wrote: *
> ...


Well, that is not the exact one, lol. I bought my husband's about 5 years ago. It was the only picture I could find. His cost about $2,000 and the extender was another $400.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 17, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> And it only costs $13,000
> 
> *Peg*, are you still having problems with your camera?


Yes - I'm still having fits. As I shared with you privately - Art fixed the USB cord...but it won't work. The one he bought (not knowing the exact size I needed - it had several choices) - doesn't work either....but he tossed the packaging before trying it so I wouldn't take it back once I found out how much it was (he's like that - 'cause I am....cheap).

So now I face....buying a new battery (which I understand can run around $50) plus a new cord (another $20 maybe??)....for a camera that frustrates me.

I tried charging the battery and then taking pics. The screen still blacks out on me so I can't see what I'm taking - and it never used to do this. I might be able to take 2-3 pictures and then it blacks out for the next 10-15 and then suddenly - it is back again for another dozen pictures - then it goes off again.

Its frustrating - I missed out on a really cool shot the other day....by the time I had the screen up and running - the bunny had moved. 

Oh - and to my knowledge - I don't know how to turn the screen off (I'm sure there is a way) but because of the settings I have it on - even if I press the button to take a picture with the screen off...it doesn't take it...it pauses while it turns the screen back on.

Art is seriously pushing for me to get a new camera (it helps he just got his vacation pay for the 72 hours of vacation he didn't take last year). 

My only stores in town that carry cameras are Walmart....so its that - or the internet.

I'm just so THRILLED about having to pick out another camera....NOT. 

I have to say - I like what this one does now that I put it back on the factory settings - BUT - it is too much camera for me...I think.

The worst part is - I'm coming up on some projects for work where I'll need it for my job....so either I put money into this camera ... or money into another camera.

Stan and others - any good suggestions for a camera-challenged gal? I've been reading what everyone suggests....

The only thing I know is....I don't want another EasyShare 'cause of the battery drainage - I always had a low battery about the time when I wanted to get a really good shot.

Oh - and to my knowledge - I've never dropped this camera or done anything where it could've been damaged internally. 

I'm just frustrated!!!!!


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 17, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Stan and others - any good suggestions for a camera-challenged gal?


Here is a link that you can start with. Some people disagree with him but he has some good suggestions. Just try and figure out what kinds of pictures you want to take,does it do video, and think 1 or2 years ahead if you are still happy with the camera.

http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/recommended-cameras.htm


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 17, 2008)

GREAT......

I get this email from one of my district managers - about a job that is due next Wednesday...

REMINDER** A picture of the Sony Digital Photo Frame Display must be attached to the end of your call report for the job to be complete.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 17, 2008)

Ask them to provide you with a camera 

In terms of where to get a new one, go to Walmart and handle some of their cameras, get to know what you like and don't like, and then go online and see where you can get the best deal for whatever camera you do decide on.

Read other reviews online too, it really does help.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 17, 2008)

I DID IT!!! I went and bought a camera.

Now to those who think I'm crazy - I understand. But you have to understand that I not only use my camera for bunnies - but for work (on a fairly regular basis) - and my camera was not being dependable (for bunnies at least). 

I do have 30 days to return the camera if I don't like it - right now I haven't even taken it out of the box....its still sitting here while I debate about going any further.

But here goes....I went to the website Stan suggested - read about the cameras - printed up some of the pages - and went to Walmart to actually handle some cameras.

I started out looking at Canon - but after I talked to an employee there I was willing to consider other options. In the past I've had a Kodak EasyShare and a Nikon. To be honest with you - as much as I have a love/hate relationship with my Nikon....its hard to think of replacing it. I may go ahead and get a new battery in the next few days anyway (along with keeping this one charged) and see if it makes a difference. I don't know though - I suspect something may be wrong with it -.....

Anyway - I didn't buy my first choice camera.....although they had it in stock. I really liked one of the Canon larger models (I forget now exactly what it was). It was $50 cheaper than the one I got....BUT.....it used AA batteries. Sorry - been there - done that - been down that road before and I hated it. It seemed like I'd be in the middle of something and the batteries were always dying or close to dying - even if I'd recharged them recently. One of the reasons I liked it was that it had IS (Image Stabilization??)....but I also liked the way it felt in my hand (good and solid) and I don't know...I guess it felt a lot like my Nikon when I held it. I even sorta liked the controls. But the AA batteries...nope.

One of the things I considered then was.....the fact that I'm going to be carrying this camera into stores with me when I work. I wanted something small enough to put into my pocket of my pants or skirt....and really - that first choice would be klunky (like my Nikon).

So I wound up going with .....

a Canon...

PowerShot SD1100 IS (Digital ELPH???)

If Stan and y'all think I made a bad choice - I can take it back and get something else.

The only reason I didn't get the Canon SD750....is that it didn't have the image stabilization and I figured I could use all the help I could get.

I liked the blue display model - but they only had it in silver. It is 8.0 megapixels, a 3X zoom lens if I understand right - and I forget what else I should share about it...

Thoughts? Did I do good? Bad? 

I don't dare open it till I hear some comments....


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 17, 2008)

I forgot to add two things....well...three things.

While this may seem like an impulse purchase - we've been waiting for Art to get his pay for the 72 hours of vacation he didn't take last year. I had been considering getting a new camera with part of this money for well over a month - since my old one started acting up. The camera was about 15% of his check (before taxes)....so while it weren't cheap....at least we still have money left.

Secondly - I bought a card reader (I had no idea what you meant Stan in your IM to me when I asked you about this) - for those who don't know - my USB cord won't work anymore - its like the camera doesn't know its attached to a computer...

and 

I bought a 2 year extended warranty on the camera too - this time I'm gonna save the paperwork...


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 17, 2008)

It seems like a great camera to me! I did a little Googling of it and found only good reviews! It looks nice too.... Over here, that style of Canon is called the Ixus range, and they're really nice, solidly built cameras. As the link that Stan gave you said, everything Canon make is great! IS is great too, one of my lenses has it, and with the lens being so heavy, I don't think I'd get anything decent out of the lens without it having IS... 

3x Optical zoom isn't as good as some of the other compacts out there right now, but then I doubt you'd want much more than that for just normal pictures, of bunnies, and work stuff? Only if you were shooting stuff that's quite far away... 

I say open the box and start snapping


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 17, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote:*


> Secondly - I bought a card reader (I had no idea what you meant Stan in your IM to me when I asked you about this) - for those who don't know - my USB cord won't work anymore - its like the camera doesn't know its attached to a computer...


Your new camera should work with the USB cable- as you'll get a new USB cable in the box, but a card reader is soooo useful. My camera requires a charge in the battery for it to work via USB, which can be a pain if the battery has died- you have to charge it before you can upload pictures, but a card reader means you can just slot the card in and away you go!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 17, 2008)

Well - the problem with the USB cable for the Nikon is that the USB cable got damaged - so Art got a new "universal" type one for cameras - doesn't work with all of them - obviously - as the USB connections were too big for the Nikon.

I'm reading more about this camera on the net and considering it compared to my Nikon.....and wondering if I jumped the gun and should've just bought a new battery for the Nikon and the card reader....which actually doesn't look that hard to use.

But in reading reviews (now) of the Nikon - I see where others hav had issues with the delay in the flash or ability to use the camera...its hard to explain.

I hate decisions - I always seem to make the wrong one. I'm not a gal who likes to "upgrade" a lot and change what I'm using.

I may go ahead and take some pics with this one and also with the Nikon (with a fully charged battery - have Robin take some and I take some at the same time) - and then see which ones look best...

I don't know.

ARG!!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 17, 2008)

I have an easy share. Never an issues. Battery or anything. I don't know maybe I have luck. I have taken 300-400 pictures and video at a time. Never had the batteries die. I can go days with the same charge.


----------



## missyscove (Jul 18, 2008)

I was going to suggest a card reader too. 
I have a built in one in my laptop as well as an additional one that reads other kinds of cards and it's a lifesaver.


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 18, 2008)

From a glance, it looks like your Canon Powershot will probably be very similar to my Sony Cybershot. If it is, I think you will like it. Even though I complain about my camera, it is very functional for its price and size. I'm just spoiled after seeing Pebbles pictures and desperately wanting to reproduce the Nikon D200 results with my cheap compact camera 

Some things I have noticed about my compact camera (yours may not have the same issues, but I'll write them anyways)

there is virtually no zoom, it may as well not be there
when you turn up the ISO setting, pictures get VERY grainy
when you turn flash off, it is very difficult to get pictures unless your subject stays perfectly still
red eye seems to be exaggerated with the compact camera
Things I like about my compact camera

It's the size of a deck of cards, so easily transportable in a purse, pocket, etc. Since it's so small you can take all your pictures with one hand.
My battery life is pretty good, unless I keep it on video mode for a long time
Videos look great if the setting is turned up to high quality and you get a 2 gigabyte memory card to hold the larger file sizes
Very simple to use, as most of the settings are automatically done for you. There is very little manual adjustments to make on my camera
Mine came with a USB plug, and transferring the files is a breeze...but I've also used card readers and those are nice too. I'm not sure how similar our cameras are, so some of this stuff I wrote might not apply to the Canon Powershot. Anyhow, I think you will find it very easy to use and if you're not looking for fancy photography quality pictures, you will like it


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 18, 2008)

[*]when you turn flash off, it is very difficult to get pictures unless your subject stays perfectly still


Too True! I have a Nikon Coolpix 6, love it, hate it. When I set it on no flash, every dang pic I take is "Blurry", ugh! That's what I hate about this camera. Stan, any suggestions on that? Thank you sweetie.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 18, 2008)

Here are some pics (edited only by cropping) from tonight with Gracie's babies. 

I have mixed feelings about the new camera - but I'm too tired to post them here. I have 30 days to return it - I think I'm going to charge the batteries on both cameras and then have Robin and I take pictures at the same time - partly to see which camera is ready for another picture first (speed test) and to compare quality. 

With this new one - it is too easy to screw up the settings...I'm not fond of the controls...

Anyway - when Gracie's babies started getting out of their pen - mama and babies were moved to a "backup" cage - they're moving back to a NIC pen this weekend....so scuse the rust on the cage but I had to find something to use quickly ....

































For some reason - these next pictures remind me of a trio of girls all gathered around the same mic to sing a song....


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 18, 2008)

For comparison - here are some of Isenstar I took tonight also....


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 18, 2008)

*Little Bay Poo wrote: *


> From a glance, it looks like your Canon Powershot will probably be very similar to my Sony Cybershot.
> 
> Some things I have noticed about my compact camera (yours may not have the same issues, but I'll write them anyways)
> 
> ...



I'm glad Little Bay Poo posted. The Sony DSC-W50 is similar to the smaller PowerShot SD1100. With all compact point and shoots, they are convenient and simple to use. However, in my hands they are too tiny for me and would take more effort from me to get a good picture.  Because they are so small, the sensor size is also small, making the picture harder to get good quality out of them. You have to have a good photo situation to get a good picture. For example, you need bright lights (outside),and a reasonablystill subject. Peg, the "IS" only prevents camera shake to keep the picture sharp, but if the subject moves, you can still get blurry pictures. IS would be good for low light situations of something that doesn't move. With the smaller cameras you are limited with what you can do.

Avoidthe flashon the compact cameras if you can. They sit too close to the lens and give you red eyes all the time. There islittlerange for the flash either. You only waste batteries if you use the red eye reduction on rabbits.

The Canon pictures appear to be soft. Can you send an uncropped picture to me inaPM so I can see what the camera is doing?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 18, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> [*]When I set it on no flash, every dang pic I take is "Blurry", ugh! That's what I hate about this camera. Stan, any suggestions on that?


I noticed your pictures are sharper with the flash, but you get the terrible red eyes.  
[*]I have one tip, one suggestion, and one question for you.

Tip. When you take a picture, press the release button half way and hold itbriefly before it takes a picture. This will give the camera time to focus properly and get the right settings. Some cameras have a green dot that comes on to show you it is ready to take the picture.

Suggestion. On your camera, set the flash mode to "Anytime Flash" and see if your pictures improve. This feature will flash for all your pictures, but I want to know if it will flash as brightly as it was in Auto mode.

Question. I am not sure what your "gain control" is all about. On your pictures with high gain up, the picture seems washed out and grainy. Is there any way for you to turn it off?


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 19, 2008)

I've decided to go ahead and take the camera back....I just don't like it.

What I do like - is the large screen that I can see the pictures on. I love that. 

But everytime I go to use the camera - I'm afraid of bumping the button and changing the settings. 

The more I use this camera - the more I like my Nikon.....I just am tired of not being able to get pictures because of the delay....

The problem is - I like what I read about Canon cameras. I'm looking at and thinking about the Canon PowerShot A650IS......

I don't know - I hate making decisions like this. 

What makes it hard is that our Walmart is more expensive than other Walmarts (honest - the cameras are priced ABOVE the retail price for some of them if I read the websites correctly).

But I know I'm taking this one back this weekend.....maybe I should just order a new battery for my Nikon and use it....


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 19, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I've decided to go ahead and take the camera back....I just don't like it.
> I'm looking at and thinking about the Canon PowerShot A650IS......



I think you will be much happier with the PS A650IS. 
It is the same size LCD screen as the SD1100IS, but the 650 screen can flip out. 
Only difference is that the picture on the screen is not as sharp and bright, but it is still better than most other point and shoots.

I went out to the store this morningand looked at the 1100. I couldn't believe how small it was. :shock: With so much features and technology crammed into a tiny thing,I stillprefer larger cameras with something thatI can hold on to.

On the 650, you need 4 AA batteries, but that is OK, because it is better than other cameras that only use 2 AA batteries. If you get2 sets of rechargeable batteries, then you should have enough power for your shooting. On my camera (Nikon D300), it uses 8 AA batteries and I can shoot 1000's of pictures and never change batteries for weeks and weeks. If I need charging, I just pop them into a 1 hour charger. 

Other members have this type and similar cameras astheA650 model and they have real nice pictures. Look at Mybabybunnies pictures (PS A710IS an older model).


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 19, 2008)

I have the Powershot A640, a slightly earlier model, with less megapixels and less of an optical zoom, and it's brilliant! 

It's really nice to hold as it sort of feels more like a camera should, if you know what I mean? You can get a much better grip on it than you can with these credit card sized cameras about now...

It takes great pictures too.... If you want samples, look at my  Blog  and all the pictures up until early june were taken with my A640, and they come out really well. The one or 2 that are blurry etc were probably due to a fast moving bunny!  The batteries do really last for ever and ever too. I have a rechargable set, but I only need to charge them every month or so maybe, with regular use? It's a bit bigger than the Canon you have just purchased I think (only going by pictures of your Canon on the internet) but not too much bigger, mostly only the grip on the side makes it stick out a bit more, but in my opinion, that's a good thing!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 19, 2008)

Stan,

I think the question comes down to - do you think tha the Canon will do better for me than the Nikon does - or would I be better to just get a new battery for the Nikon and see if that makes enough of a difference?

I wish I could learn to use my Nikon better (and that it didn't have the delay between pictures) because I have to say I like the way it feels in my hands and if I leave the settings alone...I think it does well. I'm wondering if I should try to figure out how to turn off the flash though as I always use it with a flash indoors - should I not?

So much to learn.....when I looked at cameras I found myself wishing you were right there at the store to explain the models, etc. 

I will be so glad to take this one back - I've taken maybe 40 pictures and it just is so NOT me....


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jul 19, 2008)

Aww  I love my camera, it's a Fuji Finepix F11. The only problem is that for some reason the batteries won't charge! It's one of those cameras that you actually have to plug into the wall to charge... First things first, I don't think it's anything wrong with the electrical socket because I charge my cell phone there all the time. Perhaps it's a problem with the charger (which I just got in February), or the little battery inside the camera itself needs to be replaced? How to go about figuring out which one has the problem... I just hope it's not the camera itself!

Peg, I'm glad you returned the camera if you weren't sure you loved it! When I got this camera, I bought it and another at the same time because I couldn't make up my mind. I tested them both out for a week, then returned the other. Good luck finding one you like a lot!! If it helps, I think my camera takes very pretty pictures considering what it is.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 19, 2008)

TinysMom* wrote: *


> I wish I could learn to use my Nikon better (and that it didn't have the delay between pictures) because I have to say I like the way it feels in my hands and if I leave the settings alone...I think it does well.


Try going over the reviews and settings for your Nikon again. Maybe there are some tips that you missed or forgot about your camera. Check the owners manual too.

http://www.steves-digicams.com/2004_reviews/nikon4800.html

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/nikoncp4800/

I just noticed something about your camera batteries. You have the option to use the common 2CR5 batteries.  Give that a try before investing in the expensive Li-ion battery.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 21, 2008)

WOOT - I bought a camera.....

From Woot.com even (thanks Zin for calling to let me know they had it).

I can return it if I don't like it....but at this price - I figured it was worth a try..

Kodak EasyShare Z1275 12MP/720p Digital Camera w/5x Optical Zoom $79.99

*In the box:*
Kodak Z1275 12MP Digital Camera
2 AA Batteries
USB Cable
Wrist Strap
Dock Plate
I haven't taken the time to check out reviews and I knew I said I wasn't going to get another EasyShare - but my first one was an EasyShare and I loved it and I was thinking recently how with that camera I always had at least two sets of spare batteries on hand - so it made life so easy!

If I don't like it - I can send it back...


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 21, 2008)

*Whhoo, Peg! I hope you like this one better!*

*P.S. Didn't mean toHijack your thread:?.*



*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *AngelnSnuffy wrote: *
> 
> 
> > [*]When I set it on no flash, every dang pic I take is "Blurry", ugh! That's what I hate about this camera. Stan, any suggestions on that?
> ...


Thanks so much, Stan! I will check out each of these issues and get back to you. Thank you, again! Crystal


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2008)

I wouldn't give up my easy share for nothing! 

Also at Walmart they have rechargeable batteries that are kodak that are for the digi cameras.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 21, 2008)

*AngelnSnuffy wrote: *


> *Whhoo, Peg! I hope you like this one better!*
> 
> *P.S. Didn't mean toHijack your thread:?.*


I don't mind hijacked threads.....I tend to do that all the time myself...

I'm wondering what Stan will say about this camera - and if I'll like it.

My first one was an EasyShare and I cried when it died....so in a way - this is like going home...


----------



## missyscove (Jul 21, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> My first one was an EasyShare and I cried when it died....so in a way - this is like going home...



Does it have a rainbowbridge thread?


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 21, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Kodak EasyShare Z1275 12MP/720p Digital Camera w/5x Optical Zoom $79.99



:shock2:

That's more Megapixels than my camera. 

More Megapixels doesn't mean better pictures. You are going to have to prepare to work with larger files and storage space. It will cause the camera to be slower (to record and write files), and you will need a extra set of batteries if you shoot lots of pictures. That problem can be solved with high capacity rechargeable NiMH batteries 2650 maH.

You might be disappointed with the close focus as you try to get closer to the bunny shots. Using telephoto will have grainier or noisierpictures as it is not atrue image stabilization with their method of boostinghigher ISO to combat hand shake. 

With that price, you get what you pay for, but it might turn out as a gem too.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 21, 2008)

*missyscove wrote: *


> Does it have a rainbowbridge thread?


:laugh:

With so much technology and new cameras popping up alot of good cameras get tossed aside. There are perfectly good older cameras that takes good pictures, but the market place drives people to want newer and advanced stuff, only to be obsolete in 6 months.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 21, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> With that price, you get what you pay for, but it might turn out as a gem too.


It retails for around $199.95 - but these are "refurbished" or something like that.

I figured since I can send it back - it is worth a try...


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 21, 2008)

*missyscove wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > My first one was an EasyShare and I cried when it died....so in a way - this is like going home...
> ...


Oh man.....it would be funny to start a RB thread for all the cameras we've loved and lost...

I love your sense of humor....


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 21, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> Oh man.....it would be funny to start a RB thread for all the cameras we've loved and lost...I love your sense of humor....


I've had lots of cameras, some from the 1970's that still works perfectly good and probably take better pictures than these new digital ones. But time stands still for no one and no camera.


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 21, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> I don't mind hijacked threads.....I tend to do that all the time myself...


*Another Hijack... *







Photographers and cameras keep popping up like weeds... 
This pictures shows photographers at the Tour Du France (cycling) taking place right now. People with the black lensown Nikon, and the white lens are Canon.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2008)

I love my easy share!

This is the one I have...

http://www.steves-digicams.com/2005_reviews/z740.html

These were taken with mine. 





































(different Day)


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 21, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote: *


> *TinysMom wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I don't mind hijacked threads.....I tend to do that all the time myself...
> ...


I love that pic! It makes me really wish I was able to get out and about enough to go and take pictures of things other than my back garden with my Canon... 

So, I wonder who's photographing the photographer photographing the photographers?!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 21, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> So, I wonder who's photographing the photographer photographing the photographers?!


Stan is??

:biggrin2:


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jul 21, 2008)

*TinysMom wrote: *


> *mouse_chalk wrote: *
> 
> 
> > So, I wonder who's photographing the photographer photographing the photographers?!
> ...



Who Me???? 

Atleast that is what my camera looks like The black one. :camera


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 23, 2008)

I am SOOOOO excited. I'm supposed to receive my new camera tomorrow - and today I was in Walmart and played around with their display of it. I really liked the way it felt in my hands - I liked the layout of the controls - it felt easy to use. Now to wait and see how the pictures turn out. 

I was so excited though that I bought a Kodak battery charger and longer life batteries and a 4 GB memory card for it.

Let me guess ..... such a huge card is gonna slow it down (with my luck).


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 24, 2008)

I think I just need to send Stan my money and have him pick out my camera for me....

:shock:

Ok - here are some test photos from the Kodak EasyShare. There are some things I like about it -- other things I don't like...

How the heck did the dog get GREEN eyes like this? She looks like an alien...






I love the "vivid" colors though - and I love how the camera makes her black coat so pretty...





I think I was trying to get a picture of Sasha and she was too close to me...I don't know. I'm not fond of the camera when it deals with browns...





This is what the picture above was cropped from if I remember right...






And here's another one...





Saphira is about 4' away from me (at most) and I'm looking up at her - at an angle. I did have to fix her eyes - they showed up red.






Ok - I cropped this a lot - for personal reasons....like bunny poop, etc. The dogs are about 8-10' away from me...





I cropped this too - I don't remember if I tried to fix her red eyes or not...





This is actually very true to the colors in the painting....





I like the way Juni looks fairly good even though she's black. So often - photos of black bunnies turn out crappy...





Audrey thinks the hay bag has become "serve yourself"....I just couldn't resist the photo... The bag is a bit darker purple than that - but it caught the color really well.





Who could resist that face? 





My first few photos were of Miss Bea and I was ready to cry. I was playing with different settings though to see what I thought. Other than the red tint to her eyes - I like this one...sorta.





Heavily cropped, I'm looking down at Splash who is running over to me to see if I have a banana or lettuce for her. She's about 5' from me.....pretty much straight down...





That expectant look...





This picture gave me hope....I am standing inside my house - in the doorway to the rabbitry- looking outside while we have the back door open.





Then I zoomed in closer.

I love the colors here - and they are very true to life to what is outside right now.





Thoughts? Input? 

I'm uploading a few more pics and my first video too...


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks good! It's just playing withsettings and so on.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 24, 2008)

Here is Miss Bea's video....I liked how it turned out when I watched it on my computer (before uploading it to photobucket)...


----------



## Little Bay Poo (Jul 25, 2008)

LOL at the green alien eyes comment :biggrin2:. I guess that's their form of "red eye." I think cats tend to come out with a funky red eye also. 

The photos look good to me. You're going to have problems with red eye regardless of what compact camera you get...I think only the larger cameras where the flash isn't so close to the lens reduce red eye. But the photos still look nice, much better than what my compact camera does with the flash on. 

The colors look decent, and if you play with the settings (changing white balance, turning flash off, testing out the macro focus, etc) you might get some pictures that you really like.


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 25, 2008)

Well.....here are my thoughts on my new camera. 

I mostly like it. I think.

I've taken over 130 pictures with it tonight if I remember right.....and the batteries that came with it - are almost dead. That's a downside...but they weren't rechargable and I got the really good rechargable batteries for it.

I'm having some issues that I need to work on - like the green eyed dog....and there are times when I zoom and it just isn't clear. I've been mainly taking pictures on the "Smart Scene" setting...

But I like the way the camera feels in my hand when I go to use it. I like the controls. I like the fact that the guide to it is small...simple....I can read it and it even makes sense to me. Let me give an example of what I mean....

*Aperture - (also known as f-stop) control the size of the lens opening, which determines the depth of field.
Smaller f-stop numbers indicate a larger lens opening; good for portraits and low-light conditions
Larger f-stop numbers indicate a smaller lens opening; keeps the main subject sharp; good for landscapes and well-lit conditions

*See - I can understand that. Most camera / photo talk is foreign to me - I might as well be listening to Greek or Russian or Spanish or Klingon - without a translator helping me understand things.

I don't like the fact it takes so long to transfer the picture to the memory on this camera - but - if I understand right -if I drop down to lesser megapixels (would I want to do that??)....then it will take less time to put the picture into memory.

Anyway - that is an update so far.

This weekend I plan to have the fully charged Nikon, Canon & Kodak and take pics of the babies on the bed - all under the same conditions - to see which is better for me...

should be fun!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 26, 2008)

*Pet_Bunny wrote:*


> You might be disappointed with the close focus as you try to get closer to the bunny shots. Using telephoto will have grainier or noisierpictures as it is not atrue image stabilization with their method of boostinghigher ISO to combat hand shake.
> 
> With that price, you get what you pay for, but it might turn out as a gem too.


I was just rereading this thread and noticed your comment. This is exactly what I'm disappointed with - the close focus. I love the other pictures and I really love the vividness of the colors. 

I'm hoping to do a camera "shoot off today....using both cameras on the same subjects and then seeing what I get...should be interesting.


----------

